# judge value



## walderjdb (Mar 15, 2009)

Howdy, I just joined this site today. I found a 70 judge and the owner is selling. It is rough. It needs a total resto. The only body parts that are not in need of repair is the hood and deck lid. It has sat in a shed for 30 years. It does not have the original motor but everything else is original. The interior is shot. It is a 4 speed car that does not run. I have wanted one for 15 years and I have finally found one reasonable. Can any one tell me how much this car is worth and what is too much to pay. Keep in mind it is a #1 to #2 car with 5 being the best. He does have the ram air, but the car is rough. Thanks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

look at these cars to get an idea of what its worth when done-http://www.cars-on-line.com/gto.html there is a big difference now with what it costs to build and how much you can sell it for- I do not see many of those cars selling for 80-90k- with the economy today 30-40k seems like what people are getting- and you will EASILY invest that during your rebuild- also keep in mind that most of the cars on the website are #'s matching


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

5k......the engine is where the value is and that's gone. Crusty is absolutely correct in saying you will be upside down in a hurry even if you get it for free.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

walderjdb said:


> Howdy, I just joined this site today. I found a 70 judge and the owner is selling. It is rough. It needs a total resto. The only body parts that are not in need of repair is the hood and deck lid. It has sat in a shed for 30 years. It does not have the original motor but everything else is original. The interior is shot. It is a 4 speed car that does not run. I have wanted one for 15 years and I have finally found one reasonable. Can any one tell me how much this car is worth and what is too much to pay. Keep in mind it is a #1 to #2 car with 5 being the best. He does have the ram air, but the car is rough. Thanks.



Without the standard Ram Air III engine and the fact that it's not numbers matching, I don't think this one is worth too much.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

walderjdb said:


> Howdy, I just joined this site today. I found a 70 judge and the owner is selling. It is rough. It needs a total resto. The only body parts that are not in need of repair is the hood and deck lid. It has sat in a shed for 30 years. It does not have the original motor but everything else is original. The interior is shot. It is a 4 speed car that does not run. I have wanted one for 15 years and I have finally found one reasonable. Can any one tell me how much this car is worth and what is too much to pay. Keep in mind it is a #1 to #2 car with 5 being the best. He does have the ram air, but the car is rough. Thanks.


If you don't mind me asking, how much is he trying to get for it? Any pix? Both would help in trying to decide a value....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

if it a real judge,not a gto clones into a judge,and the motor is not oringal,u prob pay any where from 10-20 grand,and restored it prob hittin close to 80 grand,but if i was you i would check to make sure it is a real judge.


----------



## walderjdb (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry no pics. I know it is a judge 100%. He's thinking 6 grand but I'm thinking it isn't worth more than $4200. Total restoration. Body work, all new chrome, interior, tires and rims, and a perfect paint job isn't cheap. The motor will have to be gone over (455 now). I know it will take $30000 to do this right or more. When is a car too far gone?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

walderjdb said:


> Sorry no pics. I know it is a judge 100%. He's thinking 6 grand but I'm thinking it isn't worth more than $4200. Total restoration. Body work, all new chrome, interior, tires and rims, and a perfect paint job isn't cheap. The motor will have to be gone over (455 now). I know it will take $30000 to do this right or more. When is a car too far gone?


When it costs more to restore it than it's resale value. 
The market will come back for these cars and if you can get it for 4-5k, it may be worth the cost of restoration some day. If you aren't looking to make money but just to have the car of your dreams to drive, then get it and bring it back to life over time.
I recently bought the 67 in my avatar. It was supposed to be a solid western car from Colorado. I went to Oklahoma a week ago to get a frame for it. I am starting with a bare frame to build this car out of, so I may not be the best one to ask "when is it too far gone"....


----------

